# Grab your hacksaw and come see the "Jettamino" TDI



## r4bb1t (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey guys, I've always used VWvortex for all the Volkswagens I have owned and I thought it might be a good time to share a bit of my shenanigans with you. I assume this may generate some 'haters' but I was inspired by two things. First, I've always loved mini-pickups like the rabbit pickup and the El Camino Second, the rhetoric of my good friend Corbin - who built a V8 swapped RX7 seen on Youtube -http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcjpXbMiCtg


This Jetta has been named the "Jettamino" and is a joint collaboration between me and Corbin. We are aiming to combine the fun of wrenching and working on a car yourself, stepping outside of the box to do what you want to do, and integrate inspirations from an array of other vehicles. The Jettamino gets 45+ MPG, has a decent sized bed to move things, and is capable of auto-crossing as well as tearing it up in the canyons. To name a few mods it has a colt stage2 camshaft, injector nozzles, malone tune, k03/k04 turbo, lightweight flywheel, vr6 clutch, and much more. 

If you like my build you can also follow on instagram @jettamino

Let me know what you think, Cheers!

http://i.imgur.com/7t****el.jpg
















Epic boost gauge


----------



## MooseWhip (Dec 14, 2012)

ibtl

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## glifahrenheitcameron (Sep 14, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

:facepalm:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Lower it!


----------



## turbocharged798 (Apr 13, 2010)

Not bad....


----------



## r4bb1t (Jul 6, 2012)

Le cage


----------



## FrozenJoker (Jan 8, 2014)

Good job! But definitely not within my taste styles.  Always good to see creativity and customization too.


----------



## r4bb1t (Jul 6, 2012)

what iz "taste style"

sorry no rotiform and shocker sticker here


----------



## jim_c (Sep 22, 2013)

Could you give some information on how you did the bed part.
Is that a flame thrower exhaust I see, haven't seen one since 1964.


----------



## MK3 LUV (Nov 23, 2012)

Gets featured on tuned, but doesnt update the thread :laugh:

yall should post a full build with as many pics as youve got :thumbup:


----------



## caddy 2 doppelganger (Oct 16, 2013)

:sly:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

MK3 LUV said:


> Gets featured on tuned, but doesnt update the thread :laugh:
> 
> yall should post a full build with as many pics as youve got :thumbup:


That's because he got crushed by TCL :laugh: It was brutal


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

2ohgti said:


> That's because he got crushed by TCL :laugh: It was brutal


I must have missed that, link?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

TheTynosaur said:


> I must have missed that, link?


I couldn't find it, maybe it got black holed? It wasn't posted by the guy, but someone else.


----------



## anthonymindel (Dec 8, 2007)

Very nice Jetta truck.


----------

